
Telstra 4GX Portable Router Persistent Root Shell etc 0day - abdilo
https://lizardsquad.ru/
======
jazoom
Telstra doesn't seem to care about security. Their high end Technicolour
router stops working for me when I change the original password after a device
reset. Their advice: "Don't change the password".

If I recall correctly, it also stopped working if I updated the firmware.

~~~
abdilo
yeah back when heart bleed first came out it took a week and eventually after
giving up getting through their call center to find someone who could
understand what heart bleed was, i ended up tweeting their vulnerable domain
at them. Some reporter spotted the tweet and forwarded it to someone they knew
at Telstra. If i remember correctly it was their Juniper VPN.

